# Satellite Internet in Portugal?



## travelling-man

Do any of our members use a satellite internet connection and if so, which company, how do you find it's speed & reliability and do you have any recommendations?

I've found one company at www.broadbandalgarve.co.uk but don't know how they compare to others.


----------



## canoeman

Never entertained as have friends who've looked at it due to cost, speed and limited allowances,
same level of service from terrestrial or wireless with "unlimited" usage is around €20pm.

Speed here is all about location when your looking at property take an internet mobile phone with you, then you can check reception and speed for Vodafone, TMN, Optimus


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks for the cellphone tip.

From what I've seen, the satellite internet systems are vastly less expensive that the ones I've been used to over here and if it's a case of paying around E50 per month, I'd consider it if it's fast and reliable when compared to hard wire connections........ However, I do wonder if it's as good as claimed.


----------



## canoeman

It's all down to reception, proximity to your local mast, mast being enabled for 3G, usage of mast, position of Dongle in property, older farmhouses especially with thick stone walls, but now easier because of Dongle wireless routers.
All the companies can give you coverage for post codes, but theory needs checking with reality.
It's not the money you pay each month but the connection available to you at chosen property whether it's PT landline or mobile wireless. Theres little point in paying for the fastest speeds that are only available in very limited areas or to Meo fibre optic customers.

Is it as good as claimed I doubt it, certainly for the difference in cost. We have enough problems with TV reception with bad weather, sun spots etc so I don't believe internet sat would be any better.


----------



## travelling-man

The cellphone based systems won't work for us because we use far too much (8-10 GB pm) and cost would be prohibitive but at the prices I'm finding (assuming they're correct and without hidden charges) they might be an option that would allow us to buy somewhere slightly remote........ and I like remote. 

I wasn't aware there were TV reception problems there but it doesn't bother me..... it took me a year to even get round to buying a TV when I came to Africa so it's not a priority for me at all.


----------



## canoeman

Really don't wish to sound rude, but fast Internet connection outside of major cities, Algarve or the new Meo fibre optic cables being installed is just *not *available and very dependent on being close to ADSL junctions for even a normal relative stable connection.

So as soon as you start mentioning _remote _ you really have to look at wireless, which again is very dependent on location, especially if property has no line installed.
Vodafone and others do offer telephone & internet, with unlimited download, generally the condition is bill paid by Direct Debit. Vodafone do have a coverage service on web site. You should look at the Net + Voz options for price not Banda Larga Movel 

Vodafone currently offering next generation 4G. If the mast can handle it.


----------



## travelling-man

You don't sound rude at all...... The reason for my questions is to get honest answers and that's what you gave. 

Here in Africa, we use about 8-10 GB a month at about 300 kbps download 108 upload speeds. We can get away with that as long as can get it at a reasonable price such as anout E50 per month or less but we don't want to spend much more than that and I'd guess a cellphone based system would be a heck of a lot more than that...... I will look into it though and thanks again for the constructive advice.


----------



## dogood

*Satalite*



travelling-man said:


> You don't sound rude at all...... The reason for my questions is to get honest answers and that's what you gave.
> 
> Here in Africa, we use about 8-10 GB a month at about 300 kbps download 108 upload speeds. We can get away with that as long as can get it at a reasonable price such as anout E50 per month or less but we don't want to spend much more than that and I'd guess a cellphone based system would be a heck of a lot more than that...... I will look into it though and thanks again for the constructive advice.


Hello, just joined and not so happy with my own Satellite service which can receive internet anywhere in Europe. It works ok in France, take it to Portugal and need the bigger dish (120cm high), but checking here to find out if the telekons are at last delivering what we need. Doesn't look any better. My sat provider can provide up to 5MB speeds and I have tried that and it is ok but you have to sign a contract for a year or two years even, didn't fancy that. My antenna is mounted temporarily and thus it is perhaps because of this often not working to my expectations. If it does get back to normal I will report this I hope. Usually people only come to forums when things are NOT working and then once happy forget to log on and let the rest of us know!

So my provider - Filiago can deliver and costs 29€ a month for up to 1MB download with a volume constraint of 1GB per month with each additional GB 10€. If you sign a contract for two years then it delivers up to 5MB for the same price. And apparently up to 10GB if you take the new offer (as of Jan 2013) WITH UNLIMITED USE (no volume constraint) at filiago.de

All in German language but if you contact me and get the connection through me (or any other Filiago user) you get a gift of €20 as does the person who recommends you. They also speak English, but the site is all in German. Now I see this I may make the change since 10MB is quite attractive when the dish is mounted properly.


----------



## jerryceltner

I have posted here before. I have 18mb/sec down and 5.5mb up. This is a satellite system with a 70cm dish. I used to get 1.71mb/sec down and 110kb/sec up. I live in the Tomar region in the sticks.
I have had it for over a year now and it's gone down 3 times. Once for 2 hrs, once for 5 mins in torrential rain and once when we had fires close by and the sky was black with smoke.
If you want more info PM me as I have to go out shortly....Thanks


----------



## dogood

jerryceltner said:


> I have posted here before. I have 18mb/sec down and 5.5mb up. This is a satellite system with a 70cm dish. I used to get 1.71mb/sec down and 110kb/sec up. I live in the Tomar region in the sticks.
> I have had it for over a year now and it's gone down 3 times. Once for 2 hrs, once for 5 mins in torrential rain and once when we had fires close by and the sky was black with smoke.
> If you want more info PM me as I have to go out shortly....Thanks


How do I PM you? Can't find the address anywhere!


----------



## travelling-man

Dogood

I believe you need to have made 5 posts before you can send/receive PMs so after you've replied to this message, you'll have to post twice more and then you should be good to dogood. LOL.


----------



## dogood

travelling-man said:


> Dogood
> 
> I believe you need to have made 5 posts before you can send/receive PMs so after you've replied to this message, you'll have to post twice more and then you should be good to dogood. LOL.


My goodness what a lot of fiddling around. I have to go to my mail then click there to yet another tab (already have the fifteen open) and then fiddle around there. And this site was so easy to join but now it is getting tedious.....


----------



## travelling-man

I must admit the PM thing can be a bit of a nuisance but don't give up. The forum, the people and the help and support you'll find here are fabulous!


----------



## dogood

travelling-man said:


> I must admit the PM thing can be a bit of a nuisance but don't give up. The forum, the people and the help and support you'll find here are fabulous!


Yes I get that impression. But this is not the first time today that I have been fighting against the idiots who think that by forcing people to log in a dozen times will bring them higher in google but look at the hassle we are all caused!!!


And wasted airspace used up with trash!


----------



## dogood

travelling-man said:


> I must admit the PM thing can be a bit of a nuisance but don't give up. The forum, the people and the help and support you'll find here are fabulous!


Sorry, the library where internet is free and fast is now closing - perhaps my sat internet will be working at home , perhaps not, such a lot of fiddling around while rome burns.


----------



## jerryceltner

Just left click on the jerryceltner in my post and left click on private message and write and then post or is it send. You will have to put a subject in. That's it.


----------



## dogood

*more wasted time*

I have now made the 5 posts, and of course totally lost track of where anything is or even what it was I wanted - now isn't that something for the makers to be proud of?

So how do I contact the guy who said he could do it better?

We really are lost here in Europe with no straight honest service from ANYONE anymore. All codes and secret numbers and hanging around waiting for real things. I will perhaps return tomorrow. But don't bet on it!


----------



## canoeman

The 5 pm rule is to put off people who join and start pm'ing people for no or little reason, before establishing themselves .

Your probably experiencing problems with dish size because service your recommending works off the Astra group of satellites, maybe their new ones with better k-band operation will be better.
From a UK point then it's better to have a UK supplier with a UK IP address


----------



## dogood

*So much fiddling we forget what we want*



jerryceltner said:


> Just left click on the jerryceltner in my post and left click on private message and write and then post or is it send. You will have to put a subject in. That's it.


SOrry - working with a mac- (was supposed to be better than winblows) and there is no left click on this laptop. Can't remember what the secret button is for that - would have to visit the apple site and search for ten minutes to find out.

As ever nothing straight - everything bent. 

You can't just click on it and there it is, you have to go on the fiddle. Well I am off, my back is killing me sitting here for five hours in the library and simply starved having eaten nothing since leaving home this morning. Hope I can find this again and then think "How stupid must I have been?"

;-)


----------



## canoeman

You see the green button by your name, well if you want to PM someone go to their name on a post click on green button, second option send a private message to name, no mystery no secret codes just an easy way to send a message, as Jerry said you have to put a title to message


----------



## dogood

canoeman said:


> The 5 pm rule is to put off people who join and start pm'ing people for no or little reason, before establishing themselves .
> 
> Your probably experiencing problems with dish size because service your recommending works off the Astra group of satellites, maybe their new ones with better k-band operation will be better.
> From a UK point then it's better to have a UK supplier with a UK IP address


Now you are talking! Actually my dish is not secured for another reason - I am not allowed to make any permanent fixtures on this condominium studio. I use Astra, but get the impression I am online but am not being allowed to log on and get full internet access. I am going through a long process of mails telling me each time to repoint the dish. That was not the full problem since I have simply waited and the service returned on its own, but agreed when there is rain the service is always gone.

Don't want to buy another load of gear to install - have already spent many hundreds on the present 23.5˚ Astra 2B set up with Newtec LNB


----------



## dogood

Tried many "options" with the mac, the apple button with your name, then the alt button with your name, then the ctrol button with your name and finally the FN button with your name. One of these produced a 100 line lot of html xmlns garbage where perhaps your address is located if I knew what to search for but hey, someone has got to come up with real answers to this - just a little too tedious for me. I just want to click and it works, not start a four hour (or day long) course on "internet" just to get a tiny bit of information.

The library is shutting. 

So is life. Time to finish.


----------



## canoeman

Any dish requires secure mounting so it can be aligned correctly to satellite for max signal, without a secure fixing every movement loses signal and the bigger the dish the greater the problem and Astra 2B is at 28.2E

When I looked at site it stated Astra 3B at 23.5E and i think you'd have problems in the Algarve with that footprint


----------



## canoeman

dogood said:


> Tried many "options" with the mac, the apple button with your name, then the alt button with your name, then the ctrol button with your name and finally the FN button with your name. One of these produced a 100 line lot of html xmlns garbage where perhaps your address is located if I knew what to search for but hey, someone has got to come up with real answers to this - just a little too tedious for me. I just want to click and it works, not start a four hour (or day long) course on "internet" just to get a tiny bit of information.
> 
> The library is shutting.
> 
> So is life. Time to finish.


Put your cursor on the green button and click, that's it just click


----------



## coati

Hi

I used Broadband Algarve on the Avanti Hylas 2
Installation was professional and very minor issues only after 3 months use.
Data is capped at 15 GB Casa Gold package but truly unlimited as lond as you pay extra - we use 40GB a month and that doesnt allow us to use IPlayer etc or Youtube they all work great but its just too expensive. The kit is of good quality unlike some systems and they are apparently the only properly licensed suppliers in Portugal. We have no complaints as for online designing we can cover the cost, one reason we dont use dongles is that we often run 3 machines. Excellent wifi router at small extra cost


----------



## dogood

canoeman said:


> Put your cursor on the green button and click, that's it just click


"The green button"

Yeah - the green button, now I am in "Reply to thread" (where else could I be?) and there is "no green button" and I obviously tried the name in green but got no secret information about your mail address. TO go back to the messages will again bring me somewhere completely other - sorry but I have been working with computers for thirty years and have higher expectations than having to re-code the page every time I use it. All this blank space to the side unused and the information I NEED, not to be seen. "Return to messages" not there, send personal mail, not there, LOG OUT is there, but that is about as good as it gets. What is CP? Control panel? No drop down menu, so when we hit it we end up somewhere and cannot find this again. Come on guys, do a day's work and make this "forum" usable and not a tedious confusion of flashing ikons and coloured pictures of 451 children who "like" ExpatForum.com" on Facebook - 

My apologies for being such a pain and good night.


----------



## dogood

*The green button*



dogood said:


> "The green button"
> 
> Yeah - the green button, now I am in "Reply to thread" (where else could I be?) and there is "no green button" and I obviously tried the name in green but got no secret information about your mail address. TO go back to the messages will again bring me somewhere completely other - sorry but I have been working with computers for thirty years and have higher expectations than having to re-code the page every time I use it. All this blank space to the side unused and the information I NEED, not to be seen. "Return to messages" not there, send personal mail, not there, LOG OUT is there, but that is about as good as it gets. What is CP? Control panel? No drop down menu, so when we hit it we end up somewhere and cannot find this again. Come on guys, do a day's work and make this "forum" usable and not a tedious confusion of flashing ikons and coloured pictures of 451 children who "like" ExpatForum.com" on Facebook -
> 
> My apologies for being such a pain and good night.



Now I see the green button - my name has a green button beside it, BUT all the other names on the thread have blue buttons and grey buttons etc and they ARE NOT ACTIVE, unlike the names themselves. And I now have found the personal mail address by as you say "clicking when the mouse is placed over the "green button"". 

Maybe it is the weather, I hope some of you are getting better than we have here in Albufeira Portugal - cloudy and windy, but I don't believe there is a better place in Europe - I go for "the best" and not some sort of compromise and above all "no crap!"


----------



## canoeman

Woa thirty years didn't think you'd need every little thing explained 
green means your online
blue/grey offline 

The purpose of PM are to communicate directly with other forum users, they don't have to be online at same time as you and would receive a message saying a PM to view, if you and they want to exchange e-mail address that's between you


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

Hi all, we are in the mountains of the Central region in Portugal. We had our telephone line "Shot" by hunters in 2005, as Portugal Telecom (PT) weren't interested in repairing our line, we had to resort in using the mobile dongle (TMN). We got at best 2Mb download, but had lot of hassle with TMN... which is of course our dear friends PT.

Last year we bit the bullet, financially, and installed the Tooway satellite broadband system, we get about 10 Mb download speed, our package is their cheapest, at 8 GiB a month, but there is options to go over this for a small fee. As Tooway is based in the UK, customers get a UK Internet Service Provider (ISP) we get things like BBC i-Player, You Tube etc no problem. 

Last but not least, we have excellent Skype reception. I mention this as we could not get Skype to work on the TMN mobile dongle as it was not powerful enough.

Hope this is of interest.


----------



## jerryceltner

I though that my dish would be affected by the storms over the weekend so I did a speedtest today. My system is supposed to give me 18mb/sec down and 6mb/sec up.

It's still working well as the results underneath show......Love it!!!

Not good for the games player re latency but Skype excellent.


----------



## dogood

*your screenshot of speed*



jerryceltner said:


> I though that my dish would be affected by the storms over the weekend so I did a speedtest today. My system is supposed to give me 18mb/sec down and 6mb/sec up.
> 
> It's still working well as the results underneath show......Love it!!!
> 
> Not good for the games player re latency but Skype excellent.


Yes my own sat link Filiago.de works sometimes too, paying 30€ a month for anything up to 1MB download speed and 0.02MB for upload and then a volume limit of 2GB a month upload and download totals combined. Rain stops play, now several times a day, and the freetime 23:00 to 05:00 has not yet been available, other than five minutes at 2am today. I usually fall asleep waiting for pages to load, then waken to find that the pages I opened are draining my volume with all the adverts on the side. 

So not as good as yours. But you don't say what you pay. Straight. LIke I have above. 

And I don't expect to get an honest speedtest from the providers themselves - that can only be provided by an independent body = such as speedtest.net

Looking forward to hearing prices and seeing speedtest.net results soon!

The sun is back!


----------



## canoeman

Not a tremendous amount more than you, your system sounds as if it needs setting up correctly or ditching, just go to the Tooway site and check for yourself and also if you have correct line of sight to Satellite, personally I wouldn't pay 30€ pm for such a poor service


----------



## jerryceltner

Here are the BBC IPlayer results for streaming which will give you a good idea.

Speedtest does not work because of the latency issue. Your requested page takes about 7 secs to come up. It is an 80,000 Km round trip to the satellite.

The first reading is IPlayer is also wrong because of the same issue but as you can see with streaming results they are more than good with plenty in reserve.

The website for the system is Tooway | Home of Tooway Satellite Broadband 18Mb in Europe | ToowayDirect and there are a number of choices on tariffs.

I have chosen the 18mb/sec tariff which gives me 26gb per month total which is enough for me as I sometimes use up to 4 computers with familiy etc.

The cost per calendar month is 59.95 euro + you have to buy the hardware....dish, modem etc.

If what you are saying is fact then I would pack up your system and throw it out the window as Canoe suggested......Total waste of money and a lot of stress. Tooway also give relief in the early hours by only debiting 50% of usage instead of the full 100% so in theory if you did all your surfing and work you could end up with 52gb per month.


----------



## dogood

*tooway fees*



canoeman said:


> Not a tremendous amount more than you, your system sounds as if it needs setting up correctly or ditching, just go to the Tooway site and check for yourself and also if you have correct line of sight to Satellite, personally I wouldn't pay 30€ pm for such a poor service


"Set up cost £200 or £70? I don't want to bother working my way through all this hidden coding for the price - if it is not clear then it is not clear since the provider is trying to hide something. If he is trying to hide something then what sort of answer can we expect from yet more fiddling around with writing messages just trying to find out the price? No straight answer - more convoluted twists etc Installation fee, set-up cost and connection fee - have no desire for any of these so is the monthly cost still £29?"

was my direct question but there is no one there at the "fast chat sell more stuff office"
and so I fear it is yet another conn - if they had something to sell which was good - they would make it clear. Telekons are the second biggest crooks around, having had to "buy liscences" for many thousands or millions and so never can come up clean with what it is they are offering. Have you ever tried to find out what a bank will charge you for pushing some buttons? Well the same as those undeclared conn men. All smiles and then knives in your back. I don't trust a single one, in any country and at any time. You know I am telling the truth. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jerryceltner

You have every bit of information that you need. Speed tests, Streaming, the web address, prices etc. so that you can make an informed decision. The rest is up to you.
I can't help any more.....your choice take it or leave it.......simple....


----------



## dogood

*no footprint*



jerryceltner said:


> You have every bit of information that you need. Speed tests, Streaming, the web address, prices etc. so that you can make an informed decision. The rest is up to you.
> I can't help any more.....your choice take it or leave it.......simple....


No intention of being rude but the prices are not here. On their site you can pay £39 or £29 for exactly the same service ???? - and not a word is mentioned about what the equipment is (I already have the lot - dish LNB and modem) nor do they show the footprint of the area of reception.

Now those two things are just slightly ESSENTIAL would you not say? I refuse to give them all the details about me if they don't give me the details of what it is they offer. Nor do you say the price - "oh just look up the cleverly devised table they have dreamed up" with the essentials missing......sorry, got better things to waste my expensive online time with.


----------



## coati

We use 40GB/month without any vid streaming. There is a lot of data transferred in this kind of works ie hundreds of high res pics for some. This means we pay around 200E/month but as we split 2 ways its not so bad. 10 DOWN 2 UP BTW AND SOLID.
I had heard 2 way charge 20E /GB over your limit? Also you sure you dont just get a proxy UK IP with tooway?


----------



## jerryceltner

Hi Coati,
You get your own IP address. The charge per extra Gb is 9.95 euro over your limit but they just slow you down but don't cut you off.

They do a package called 18mb max which gives you 50 gb per calendar month for 129.95 euro.

18 down and 6 up. If you have seen the previous posts you would have seen the speedtest etc.


----------



## jerryceltner

Hi Coati

I can send you a PM i you want

Jerry


----------



## canoeman

dogood, seems as if you haven't really looked at the Tooway site, all the information is there and is not hidden away. 
You can't use your own equipment, no footprint but a check tool to confirm line of sight to satellite which is pan european so footprint is not an issue, they also state they'll offer the best sat for your location 
Your paying " paying 30€ a month for anything up to 1MB download speed and 0.02MB for upload and then a volume limit of 2GB"
Tooway for 25€pm you get 2mb download 1Mb upload 2Gb data allowance
for 36€ pm you get 8Mb upload 2 Mb download 8Gb data allowance

Looks a bit of a no brainer too me


----------



## coati

nah - thanks I was only posting info, already looked at the others and made my own decision. BTW Broadband Algarve will do TOOWAY as well if you folks didnt know ;-)
I had read your speeds Jerry simply posted mine for info?
Oh and I have no connection to BA whatsoever.


----------



## dogood

*just want your signature*



canoeman said:


> dogood, seems as if you haven't really looked at the Tooway site, all the information is there and is not hidden away.
> You can't use your own equipment, no footprint but a check tool to confirm line of sight to satellite which is pan european so footprint is not an issue, they also state they'll offer the best sat for your location
> Your paying " paying 30€ a month for anything up to 1MB download speed and 0.02MB for upload and then a volume limit of 2GB"
> Tooway for 25€pm you get 2mb download 1Mb upload 2Gb data allowance
> for 36€ pm you get 8Mb upload 2 Mb download 8Gb data allowance
> 
> Looks a bit of a no brainer too me


Me no brain you to?
No footprint no sign
No need to hear later I am outside the range.
Buy equipment for £??? and start a wild goosechase to save 5€ a month?
Me no brain sorry


----------



## canoeman

Then get your system set up correctly so it performs as it's supposed too rather than complain about it, as you don't seem to be interested in the the basic facts of Tooway, or to look at costs properly, no I'm not promoting it as personally I can't justify the cost and benefits over my existing internet connection.


----------



## siobhanwf

I too use TOOWAY (Tooway | Home of Tooway Satellite Broadband 18Mb in Europe | ToowayDirect) and today`s test are pretty representative of what I normally get.
Changed a year ago.
Only regret was that I didn`t do it sooner.



Last Result:
Average Download Speed: 19012 kbps (2376.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: 5412 kbps (676.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 689 ms
Jitter: 61 ms
Packet Loss: 0%

Wednesday the 23rd of January, 2013 13:48


----------



## muski

jerryceltner said:


> I have posted here before. I have 18mb/sec down and 5.5mb up. This is a satellite system with a 70cm dish. I used to get 1.71mb/sec down and 110kb/sec up. I live in the Tomar region in the sticks.
> I have had it for over a year now and it's gone down 3 times. Once for 2 hrs, once for 5 mins in torrential rain and once when we had fires close by and the sky was black with smoke.
> If you want more info PM me as I have to go out shortly....Thanks


Hi, which satelite internet provider do you use. I was thinking on using toowaybroadband.co.uk for internet access on the Minho region.

Thanks


----------



## muski

Didn't realise there was already info on tooway. Sorry guys but for some reason I can't delete my post.


----------



## canoeman

That's the one Jerry and Siobhán both use providing you can get line of sight to sat no problem, there is a "tool" on the site so you can check


----------



## siobhanwf

muski said:


> Hi, which satelite internet provider do you use. I was thinking on using toowaybroadband.co.uk for internet access on the Minho region.
> 
> Thanks


Tooway | Home of Tooway Satellite Broadband 20 Mb in Europe | ToowayDirect is the one we both use. Have sent you a PM


----------



## afjac

Hi 
I have read the thread on satellite internet and am thinking too about using toowaybroadband.co.uk for internet access.

Are people still happy with Tooway?
Also I am based in Sintra and wondering who you used for installation and whether you were happy with the experience.

Thanks


----------



## canoeman

Tooway now marketed via a different company EuropaSat | Impartial Satellite Broadband Internet 20 Mb in Europe cost of product delivery increased although packages seem similar, so certainly now worth checking any alternatives like Bentley Walker, any local sat installer can do the job it's only a matter of aligning dish to correct satellite


----------



## siobhanwf

afjac said:


> Hi
> I have read the thread on satellite internet and am thinking too about using toowaybroadband.co.uk for internet access.
> 
> Are people still happy with Tooway?
> Also I am based in Sintra and wondering who you used for installation and whether you were happy with the experience.
> 
> Thanks



We have had TOOWAY now EuropaSat | Impartial Satellite Broadband Internet 20 Mb in Europe for almost 2 years and the only thing we can say is WE ARE SORRY WE DIDN`T GET TO SOONER!!!

tODAY`S PERFORMANCE_ Average Download Speed: 19453 kbps 
Average Upload Speed: 5358 kbps 
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): -1 ms

Friday the 19th of July, 2013 22:07_


Have only had one outage in that time and that was last week when there was work being done on the Satellite, 
hAVING HAD THE "DISPLEASURE" of using SAPO for the first 5 years we were here, with constant outages, TOOWAY/EUROPASAT had been a DREAM :clap2:


----------



## canoeman

You might be a bit shocked though at the actual cost of initial package and delivery, Tooway had become quite reasonable now hardware cost has suddenly jumped to 400€


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> You might be a bit shocked though at the actual cost of initial package and delivery, Tooway had become quite reasonable now hardware cost has suddenly jumped to 400€



There is also now a rental possibility. http://www.europasat.com/tooway/rent-your-kit/


----------



## The Hog

I have Tooway satelite internet which I got through Bentley Walker.
Tooway Satellite Internet - Fast Satellite Broadband Internet Services from Bentley Walker
I installed the system myself, it's not difficult. The installation instructions are comprehensive and there is also an installation video which is very good.
Without a doubt it is better than my SAPO internet which I have in town.


----------



## forgeman

*Satellite Internet*

I had been VERY disgruntled with both PT and Optimus who over promise under deliver and expect 12 or 24 month commitments. So having tested their oversold 4g equipment which is useless inland at this time (except to pick up 3g or less and hence hampered by the 'unlimited clause really meaning 15gigs then unusably low speeds till the months end)... I went for Satellite 3 months ago...

When functioning normally it supposedly delivers 20-21mB download speeds with about 5M upload, After receiving an fitting the satellite and modem myself -- which is actually quite simple (but could require two people if like me you want to get it high enough on a wall as the set-up is quite heavy) -- The 'tuning in' (we're in mid-Portugal in rural area) was relatively easy and seems to have worked well -- although having an open South facing aspect is useful. I can say that the positive side is 'no fixed contract' (just return equipment if you don't find it suitable) and the support when needed, so far, has been personal and helpful.

I chose what I thought would be the more-than-adequate package at €50 per month for 30 gigs plus unlimited downloads 23.00-7.00

I should say that as a web developer my use can be quite heavy -- but between two of us (using terrestrial options) we would get through about 30 gig a month -- we still do this, but the volume seems to last less time... Not sure why but there may be valid reasons. If you use the allowance your remaining daytime hours run at about 200kb and its a pain, unless you buy expensive 'extra gigs'!

That said it has proven fairly reliable and when we have had a handful of power cuts it has come to life again without hassle -- although I did have the extra one-off cost of buying a decent router (about €50-60) to allow wifi access across about 50m+ in and around the houses -- (and our usage has been ramped up by visitors who've had 'free access' so that hasn't helped).

To present we have not had really bad electric storms so not sure how that will affect us!

You can choose cheaper packages if you use far less download volume than we do -- But given that PT were useless and failed to install telephone poles, and Optimus oversell and don't deliver -- This has proven the far better option... even though we have overshot 30 gig both last two months and I have to work late to get stuff done (like now 01.15 hrs!!)..

We use Tooway and I'd recommend them -- and also commend Sr Joel Valente who provided our service and who has been very helpful whenever contacted.

Hope this helps


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Forgeman 

Have you thought of going for the unlimited package? More expensivebut if it is for work might be worth the upgrade


----------



## forgeman

Hi siobhanwf

Yes I looked at the totally unlimited package -- but finances have bee really squeezed since taking on this large quinta and everything seems to have cost more than budgeted...

If I actually get to use Tooway as I planned (and pay for) I will have plenty of provision -- I have just been too generous allowing free logon by visitors and others... If on the other hand they all started contributing financially regularly (the extra €30 per month between them -- on current discounted rates) then I think I would upgrade of course!


----------



## siobhanwf

Iwent the same way when we first got it. Until I found that someone was downloading loads of films!!! Now locked. With the modem I now have I have have more than one password.
Charging visitors a small amount would really help and can`t reall see anyone objecting.


----------



## BlackBeardie

canoeman said:


> You might be a bit shocked though at the actual cost of initial package and delivery, Tooway had become quite reasonable now hardware cost has suddenly jumped to 400€


Hi Canoeman,
Hope you are well. Do you still have to pay 'line rental' even if you own the hardware?


----------



## canoeman

Yes you buy/rent hardware and pay a monthly fee depending on package you choose.

As far As I know they won't allow 3rd party supplied equipment apart from router, it all goes through Europasat now *and unless theres an issue with site* Tooway is showing at an astronomical 329€ pm on top of 400€ hardware and 50€ connection also Avanti doubt they have many customers at these prices


----------



## travelling-man

If you can get SAPO PT, you might also be able to get either a MEO broadband or MEO fibre optic connection so it might be worth giving them a call to ask. 

We now have the fibre optic package which gives us unlimited (very fast (+/- 60 mbps)) internet connection, landline with free PT calls to other landlines and free international calls to umpteen other countries between 2100 hours and 0900 hours plus two sim cards that each has 600 free minutes of calls and 600 sms messages per month and we pay €55 per month for the lot which I reckon is a reasonable price.

We had to ask several times for the fibre optic connection and were turned down several times but in the end they decided that they would install 600 metres of fibre optic cable so they could make it possible for us.


----------



## canoeman

Vodafone also have a rural EU funded fibre optic project, PT or Meo as it's now rebranded itself afraid i have constant reservations with and about PT, fine if the infrastructure is in place and they can deliver but not if they can't, just had another experience with them with a telesales call, even after explaining past experiences and after numerous tests discussions at their end and being assured they could deliver 24mbs, I agreed to opt for 12 mbs until proven.

The only thing that was good was "crew" turned up as promised but when I said I'd been guaranteed 24 but opted for 12 they informed me an absolute maximum of 1 mb


----------



## travelling-man

So weird how it seems to vary....... they promised us a minimum of 24 mbps and although it varies a bit from day to day, we usually get high 50s to low 60s.......... makes you wonder how the hell it all works! LOL


----------



## canoeman

*With any internet in Portugal it's all about location* currently where appox 6 kms from any fibre optic cables and 7kms from ADSL distribution point until either is upgraded or Vodafone get nearer with their network PT is the absolute pits and with previous experiences with them would be my least favorite supplier


----------



## travelling-man

I guess we were just lucky to have the fibre optic only 600 metres away.


----------



## djohnmarlowm

travelling-man said:


> Thanks for the cellphone tip.
> 
> From what I've seen, the satellite internet systems are vastly less expensive that the ones I've been used to over here and if it's a case of paying around E50 per month, I'd consider it if it's fast and reliable when compared to hard wire connections........ However, I do wonder if it's as good as claimed.


I think you are talking about satellite internet, which has nothing to do with masts or landlines. I have it in a remote part of Scotland, the supplier is Tooway, which I have seen advertised in the Portugal News. You need a dish and box, but then you can get up to 30mB, I believe. We use 10mB and run our business on it. The speed is for downloads and upload of files, normal internet surfing is not that fast. The advantage is it also gives you access to Freeview TV (over here at least). If it does that in Portugal (and I don't see why not, there are no technical issues), then you would also get all the channels. It is very reliable, the odd outage when their transmitter goes, but that has been twice in 2 years, and only for an hour or so


----------



## canoeman

Well yes because thats what the threads about
Think you'll find that in Scotland and Wales there's some sort of subsidies for rural locations, not in Portugal providing you have a UK IP address with Tooway or other suppliers then you can access UK TV via internet, if you watch HD channels it will eat up your monthly Mb, but you cannot get Freeview which is transmitted from a totally different sat, you'd need to be Northish of Coimbra min 1.5m possibly larger dish pointing in a totally different direction 

There must be some sort of issue with Europosat site as it's promoting Avanti on your Mb current cost is being quoted at 439€ equipment, 39€ connection & 44€ pm


----------



## binsley

We have a contract with Europasat - who used to be Broadband Algarve until their Italian provider disappeared earlier this year, and now exist as an agent for Europasat. Yes it's expensive compared to the UK - €455.05 for the year for 20Mb a month, which lets you watch about 40 hours of TV - but we have no real option; PT refused to serve our rural area with a landline, and we're in an area where mobile 3G works poorly, and 4G not at all. Ah well! Just think of the sunshine, the glorious beaches and the cheap wine!


----------



## binsley

Whoops I meant 20Gb a month of course (too much wine...)


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

binsley said:


> We have a contract with Europasat - who used to be Broadband Algarve until their Italian provider disappeared earlier this year, and now exist as an agent for Europasat. Yes it's expensive compared to the UK - €455.05 for the year for 20Mb a month, which lets you watch about 40 hours of TV - but we have no real option; PT refused to serve our rural area with a landline, and we're in an area where mobile 3G works poorly, and 4G not at all. Ah well! Just think of the sunshine, the glorious beaches and the cheap wine!


Question, Binsley...Why do you not contract direct with Europasat (Tooway) in the UK?


----------



## canoeman

Same difference isn't option to pay in £'s or €'s


----------



## binsley

Hi Ronnie,
I'd never heard of Europasat until Broadband Algarve's Italian partner disappeared. We'd paid quite a bit - €350 I think - for the installation, and since Broadband Algarve wanted to keep our custom they of course changed us over to Europasat for free, and in fact the monthly charge was slightly less, and as a bonus we got a UK IP address rather than an Italian one.

I might think about contracting with Europasat in the UK if it was significantly cheaper, but otherwise I'd rather deal with a local company for maintenance reasons - I have an internet-based business to run, and can't afford outage.

BTW I'd understood that Tooway was the name of the equipment, rather than the company (the Italians also used Tooway, so Broadband Algarve didn't need to change the dish, just the receiver box).


----------



## Traveling-man

Jerry,

Who is the provider you are using at your place in Tomar? I am in a small village outside of Guarda, with very marginal service from MEO. Unlimited data, but speeds of .4 Mps Down. Not enough for streaming TV or video conference. Looking for a Satellite Solution that will all my video streaming. 

George


----------



## travelling-man

Traveling-man said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Who is the provider you are using at your place in Tomar? I am in a small village outside of Guarda, with very marginal service from MEO. Unlimited data, but speeds of .4 Mps Down. Not enough for streaming TV or video conference. Looking for a Satellite Solution that will all my video streaming.
> 
> George


Ho-hum...... I can see our oh so very similar names are going to cause some confusion! :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Traveling-man

Sorry. I will start with another name and this will be my last post. This was the suggested name by the system when I went to ask a question. I now see the issue. Will register under a new name. Can you give me the mane of the company you are using?


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks.... probably a good idea. 

Name of the company I'm using for what?


----------



## oronero

Hahaha....it's like identical twins but in the written forum world!


----------

